# Seriously considering HGH cycle



## FM1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey guys. I have been training for about 2.5 years with reasonably good results. The last 8 months have been pretty sh*t though as my mass and strength gains arent inreasing at all. After having some blood tests done, Ive found out that my test levels are fairly low. The only thing is that Im not really willing to cycle test as Im worried about it speeding up my hair loss.

So Ive done a fair bit of research and I think HGH and IGF-1 are the two best options for myself. I will be starting off with HGH but Im hoping to get some advice as everyone seems to have a differing opinon on dosages, timing, etc. Im hoping someone can help me with the questions below:

1. For muscle mass and strength gains, how many IU's will I need and how long should the cycle last?

2. Is it better to inject ED or EOD or only the days when you train?

3. Is it better to inject in the morning, at night or half way through your sleep (if you're prone to waking up in the middle of night for a leak)?

4. Does it help speed up recovery (if so, does that mean I could start doing a 5 day split with max results as opposed to a 3 day full body split)?

5. Which are the reputable brands of HGH?

6. How do you determine what a good source is?

7. Should I buy in liquid form or powder form?

I apologise if the last three questions are not allowed. If so, can a mod please advise and Ill edit the post.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

get some test mate.


----------



## jaymz247 (Aug 5, 2011)

Gee-bol said:


> get some test mate.


He said hes not willing to cycle test


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

if you have low test levels then surely your fighting a losing battle straight away? shave your head and use test lol.


----------



## aaronrugby (May 14, 2011)

growth hormone is stimulated by test...also test helps repair and growth.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

m575 said:


> if you have low test levels then surely your fighting a losing battle straight away? shave your head and use test lol.


LOL that's what i did and never looked back.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Get to a decent endo mate


----------



## FM1 (Nov 5, 2010)

So I havent had a chance to log back in since starting this thread so apologies for the slow reply. Anyway, Im pretty hung up on the whole balding thing so Im not willing to give test a shot. I know that HGH will have minimal impact with low test levels but for me its better than no progress at all.

xpower, any reason you're recommending a new endo?

And can someone help me out with the questions in my op?


----------



## usc277 (Mar 4, 2010)

Funny how no one answered his questions


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

just done 5 months of hgh, waste of time imo, do 300 of test ew, your hair will be fine!


----------



## FM1 (Nov 5, 2010)

What was your dosage?


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm in the same boat mate low t levels seen endo told me I'm fine even though lastest test level result was 4.2 sure that's around 240/260ng per ml might be wrong on that but sure that's what I read, anyway this just my advice because I've thought of just using hgh but apparently it works better with higher t levels so you might be wasting your money if your expecting really good gains, if possible try going to another endo through docs if not and you have the money see a private endo I've been told there was no treatment for me from nhs but private endo has said when I pay the £150 for a session he can sort me

Also I can answer 1 of the question because of mates who use hgh they say never buy liquid Always powder

Sorry to gone on hope this helps you out


----------



## FM1 (Nov 5, 2010)

andymc88 said:


> I'm in the same boat mate low t levels seen endo told me I'm fine even though lastest test level result was 4.2 sure that's around 240/260ng per ml might be wrong on that but sure that's what I read, anyway this just my advice because I've thought of just using hgh but apparently it works better with higher t levels so you might be wasting your money if your expecting really good gains, if possible try going to another endo through docs if not and you have the money see a private endo I've been told there was no treatment for me from nhs but private endo has said when I pay the £150 for a session he can sort me
> 
> Also I can answer 1 of the question because of mates who use hgh they say never buy liquid Always powder
> 
> Sorry to gone on hope this helps you out


Thanks for the info mate. Might need to go to a new endo, but Im not really keen on cycling test.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

You dont need to cycle test. Why not just use a TRT dose of test? Surely using 250mg E10d would only replace the test your missing putting you at just over normal levels. Cant see that ruining your 'do'... On a side note a few friends have receding hairlines and have used test at 1g+ pw without speeding things up any.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

Also having used GH alone previously I wouldnt bother mate as the cost outweighs the benefits. I still use it but with slin/t4/test.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

FM1 said:


> What was your dosage?


3iu ed


----------



## bromin (Sep 9, 2011)

a HRT dose would replace level's and your hair would be fine. You need HRT if you level's are 200 IMO. Normal levels are around 700 to 1000.

Combine with HGH (a good quality brand) at 2 iu's. A **** brand or 192 AAP GH is worthless.


----------



## bromin (Sep 9, 2011)

I think a 80 yo man has a level of 200.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah the endo told me my levels were that of a 65/70 yr old but he couldn't treat me because his range of what he said the nhs call normal is 240-750 and I said mine shouldn't be like this at my age but apparently they don't go off age they use the range which is bs in my eyes. If I was to run 250mg test e10d day would there be possible sides? Even if it brought my levels to normal


----------



## FM1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ramrod said:


> You dont need to cycle test. Why not just use a TRT dose of test? Surely using 250mg E10d would only replace the test your missing putting you at just over normal levels. Cant see that ruining your 'do'... On a side note a few friends have receding hairlines and have used test at 1g+ pw without speeding things up any.


Would 1g pw result in any noticable changes or would it just bring me up to normal levels?



Ramrod said:


> Also having used GH alone previously I wouldnt bother mate as the cost outweighs the benefits. I still use it but with slin/t4/test.


Also, would 1g of E10D with say 4 IUs of GH ED bring any noticable changes?


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

I was using 1g as an example of doses that 'can' be used in some without suffering hairloss mate. 1000mg E10D would put you somewhere in Supermans test level range. Good for muscular development but overkill for TRT. But yes running say 250mg pw with GH 4iu's ED would be beneficial for lots of reasons.


----------



## FM1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ramrod said:


> I was using 1g as an example of doses that 'can' be used in some without suffering hairloss mate. 1000mg E10D would put you somewhere in Supermans test level range. Good for muscular development but overkill for TRT. But yes running say 250mg pw with GH 4iu's ED would be beneficial for lots of reasons.


Will have to give this some serious thought. Thanks mate.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

jesus....the guy asks a gh question....and all he gets is testosterone answers lol.

1. For muscle mass and strength gains, how many IU's will I need and how long should the cycle last?

*imo hgh won't really give you strength gains per se....but for mass, i would suggest min 6iu per day*

2. Is it better to inject ED or EOD or only the days when you train?

*it's better to inject ED*

3. Is it better to inject in the morning, at night or half way through your sleep (if you're prone to waking up in the middle of night for a leak)?

*there are many theories on this...i personally prefer to use gh post workout and pre-bed*

4. Does it help speed up recovery (if so, does that mean I could start doing a 5 day split with max results as opposed to a 3 day full body split)?

*yes it does, but that isn't a green light to overtrain...start first and see how it goes...increase intensity if you feel you can*

5. Which are the reputable brands of HGH?

*touchy subject...i personally like riptropin, which is a generic blue top and very affordable...others stick to pharma grade*

6. How do you determine what a good source is?

*if it's genuine pharma then you can't go wrong....generics are a little bit more hit and miss...but like i say, riptropin are on the money atm*

7. Should I buy in liquid form or powder form?

*only liquid i would buy is simplexx....otherwise, stay away*


----------



## FM1 (Nov 5, 2010)

coflex said:


> jesus....the guy asks a gh question....and all he gets is testosterone answers lol.
> 
> 1. For muscle mass and strength gains, how many IU's will I need and how long should the cycle last?
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff mate. Thanks very much for your response.

Edit - would you suggest running it with GHRH and GHRP or would it be ok if I ran it on its own? If its better to give GHRH and GHRP a go, would you suggest any specific brands?


----------

